# mouse



## Mr. Fish()() (Mar 10, 2004)

just wondering, do you guys think that four 2 inch rbp's will eat a baby mouse, like a pinky or something? Just a thought, wanted to have some fun, but didnt know if they wouldnt touch it being so small?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

no, they will not eat it at that size.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

They probably will be too scared to attach a mouse just yet. You'll have to hang on for a while longer!!

Any ways i don't recomend feeding mamals unless you are just about to do atank clean up!! the tank can get pretty messy!


----------



## Mr. Fish()() (Mar 10, 2004)

thx you two, i didnt think they would go for it, just a thought tho


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I think my babies are alot more aggressive than my bigger ones, they eat so much more because they are gowing, I would say try it if you want, just get a mouse that will move around a bit and they will probably take it down.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

don't waste your money...a pinky will drown and sink to the bottom before its eaten...if they are hungry enough they might hit it up AFTER it has drowned...but if you have time...rub the pinky against some beef blood or fish fillet and see if that works...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You can try it (it's the only way to figure out: one shoal may rip it up, another may not...)

There are much better, more nutricious food items availabe, though.

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

pinky would drownd before they ate it, but they would probably eat it once it sank kind opf messy though.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

wait til they are bigger


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> pinky would drownd before they ate it, but they would probably eat it once it sank kind opf messy though.


 Do I hear an echo?


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

My reds were fed pinkies(dead pinkies) since they were 2 inches. The Lfs i brought them from said that is what they fed them.

They are only an inch or so it shouldnt be to much trouble, and you have four, i only have two.

Go for it!


----------

